# service parts



## dabnt (Jun 18, 2008)

I need online part suppiers [ SERVICE] I refuse to use ferguson. I live in myrtle beach, but will be moving to raleigh nc. SO I would like to start with a company nearest to raleigh. that you.
Doug


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I use Plumbmaster, I am very happy with their prices and quality. They are a sister-company to Wolverine Brass, which I also recommend.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ferguson? Did you say Ferguson? I have nothing but head aches from them. Always get the take offs so messed up its pathetic. I once had them order a grease trap, cant remember how many gallons, but this thing was like 5 foot in diameter and 5 foot tall. Huge! They were told to order it about 1 month before the job started, we got there, no trap, spent 2 weeks framing and then 1 week of plumbing, and still no grease trap. talk about slow? Then when we finally got it there was no stand! They asked do you want us to order the stand? I said no, we will build our own. Seems everything is on back order. Most places I dealt with have very limited supplies and have to order out.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Pro Flow products from Ferguson suck ass.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Pro Flow products from Ferguson suck ass.


I agree. Also Ferguson's customer service sucks ass in general.


----------



## dabnt (Jun 18, 2008)

I do not want to deal with Wolverine Brass either. It's pretty sad they are based in Myrtle Beach . Yet local plumbers do not use them.. My company spends approx 80.000 a year in material, yet they could not pick the phone up to call me to see if I needed any parts Or return my calls for parts.. thank god winnelson was there to help me with 128t/s valves, 128 toilet rebuild kits 128 lavy faucets. WB lost over 20.000 in one sale.I used WB faucets in new construction plumbing for 2 years before this.never again. If you want to know how good a parts giant is, check to see if the locals use them in their home base.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Pro Flow products from Ferguson suck ass.


IMO? ferguson as a whole sucks ass!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you checked out Barnett? I think they have one in NC. You just have to make sure and not buy the real cheap stuff. The Pro Plus stuff is like the proflo from ferguson. Oh they also sell the water heaters made by American which i would stay clear of. But they sell plenty of good stuff at a pretty good price too.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the local Fergusons here in Redondo, not really any problems other then keeping stock on the shelves. The staff is really good, they care for the most part and go the extra mile. Some of their procrap stuff, I stay clear of for sure, some is good. If their shelves were stocked up, they would be the best company out here. They really need to fix their idea of inventory.

I only install bradford white.

I like Winnelson, but they don;t have one here, I used them in santa fe, when I worked over there.

I like Wolverine Brass basket strainers, the best on the market if you ask me, problem is I don't need 50 of them for my small shop

Partsmaster is great in my book, they make the Price Pfister rebuild kits in
the brown box??? much better then the procrap junk fergusons carries now.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

dabnt said:


> I do not want to deal with Wolverine Brass either. It's pretty sad they are based in Myrtle Beach . Yet local plumbers do not use them.. My company spends approx 80.000 a year in material, yet they could not pick the phone up to call me to see if I needed any parts Or return my calls for parts.. thank god winnelson was there to help me with 128t/s valves, 128 toilet rebuild kits 128 lavy faucets. WB lost over 20.000 in one sale.I used WB faucets in new construction plumbing for 2 years before this.never again. If you want to know how good a parts giant is, check to see if the locals use them in their home base.


I had the same problem with Wolverine, the sales rep found out I was a one-man shop and basically ignored me after that!!!  They are only good if you run a big company. Thats why I use Plumbmaster. Their faucets suck, but the rest of their service stuff is really top-notch, quality and affordable, its almost exactly like Wolverine's, but imo the customer service is FAR better. *My rep always returns my calls fast and he gives me great rates despite me being a small shop.*:thumbup:


----------

